# Imac G4 écran noir



## Jean-Eric (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai un gros problème, j'ai beau démarrer mon IMac (boule) mais mon écran reste noir et pourtant le disque dur tourne correctement...
Par avance merci pour les solutions...


----------



## nicogala (14 Janvier 2007)

A&#239;e... Il reste totalement noir, sans devenir "noir clair" (qd un lcd se met sous tension le noir est diff&#233;rent du noir "&#233;teint" ) ?

A priori soit la carte graphique est morte, soit c'est l'&#233;cran. Pour le savoir il faudrait brancher un &#233;cran externe... mais encore faut-il avoir l'adaptateur idoine (peut-&#234;tre le m&#234;me que sur les iBook G4 ?)


----------



## Jean-Eric (14 Janvier 2007)

Noir très foncé, car en le bougeant à la lumière j'ai pu vaguement appercevoir 1 icones de mon bureau. C'est comme ça que j'ai su que le disque dur fonctionnait bien.


----------



## Jean-Eric (14 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un autre écran sur un Power PC G4 mais pas d'adaptateur pour l'IMac...


----------



## nicogala (14 Janvier 2007)

Si tu vois une icone &#231;a peut &#234;tre le r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage de l'&#233;cran qui a lach&#233; (c'est un des premiers tournesols ? quel mod&#232;le) , pour voir si le disque dur fonctionne tu peux aussi ouvrir/fermer le tiroir ou faire jouer des sons d'alerte...

Je pense que tu vas &#234;tre bon pour un devis dans un AppleCenter...


----------



## Jean-Eric (14 Janvier 2007)

C'est un IMac LCD 17". Le tiroir et le son fonctionne bien donc à mon avis ça vient de l'écran... non ? 
"Le rétro-éclairage qui a laché" : C'est à dire ? C'est grave ? Ça se change ?

"Un devis chez AppleCenter" : Pour changer l'IMac ou bien juste la pièce déffectueuse ?


----------



## nicogala (14 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est le r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage c'est pas grave mais ton &#233;cran est "mort"... ce qui est bien g&#234;nant tout de m&#234;me... &#231;a se change mais il est &#224; craindre que le prix qu'on te demandera te fera te poser la question suivante : cel&#224; en vaut-il la peine ?

Alors il resterait la solution d'achetter un adaptateur &#224; 19&#8364; (me semble) et utiliser un &#233;cran externe... mais on perd un peu l'int&#233;r&#234;t du tournesol...

d&#233;j&#224; faut &#234;tre certain de la panne.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Janvier 2007)

Peut &#234;tre commence par la touche de r&#233;glage de la luminosit&#233; ?   .... 

(Soit tu as des petits soleils sur deux des touches de fonction de ton clavier, soit c'est les touches F14 & F15 , soit s'en est encore d'autres en F quelquechose, suivent ton ordi.)

Si &#231;a donne rien, alors c'est que le r&#233;tro &#233;clairage est bel et bien mort.


----------



## Jean-Eric (14 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas de F16 sur mon clavier. Ça ne donne rien... on voit quelque peu le bureau mais pas assez pour pouvoir intervenir sur quoique ce soit... je risque de devenir aveugle d'ici là ! Je suis assez surpris de cette panne et assez déçu (je ne parle pas du désagrément)...


----------



## béber1 (14 Janvier 2007)

alors, voil&#224; ce qui est arriv&#233; &#224; un coll&#232;gue r&#233;cemment (iMac G4 77 Tournesol).
Il n'avait pas de bong au d&#233;marrage, tout au plus une lumi&#232;re qui s'allumait et qui s'eteignait.

Pour lui, voil&#224; ce qui a march&#233; :
En consid&#233;rant que sa pile &#233;tait encore bonne (car avec une pile morte, on ne red&#233;marre plus aussi, ecran noir donc...), on a fait un *"zappage de PRAM" * (pour r&#233;initialiser la memoire des param&#232;tres  video par exemple)
En gros cela consiste &#224; red&#233;marrer son ordi avec les 4 touches CONSTAMMENT APPUY&#201;ES :
*Pomme alt P R*
-1er Zboinng !!!
-2me Zboinng !!!
-3me Zboinng !!!
-4me Zboinng !!! et l&#224; tu enl&#232;ves tes doigts du clavier et tu le laisses red&#233;marrer normalement.

Mais dans le cas de mon ami, &#231;a ne red&#233;marrait pas non plus.
Comme jedevinais une corruption de la NVRAM par une electr&#233;cit&#233; r&#233;siduelle, je lui ait fait d&#233;brancher TOUS LES Cables de son ordi...
-alim electrique (pendant 5 mn)
-USB (tous les p&#233;riphs)
-Firewire ,etc...
Seuls etaient cabl&#233;s son clavier et sa souris USB.
Essai de red&#233;marrage... le Mac red&#233;marre, cherche un temps un disque de d&#233;marrage, et retrouve un syst&#232;me et boote &#224; nouveau avec son &#233;cran de nouveau op&#233;rationnel.

Je ne sais pas quel est ton probl&#232;me.
Si c'est ton disque dur, essaie de booter sur un CD/DVD d'install OS X (touche *C* appuy&#233;e au d&#233;marrage)...
Voil&#224; et bonne chance.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Janvier 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4130300 a dit:
			
		

> alors, voil&#224; ce qui est arriv&#233; &#224; un coll&#232;gue r&#233;cemment (iMac G4 77 Tournesol).
> Il n'avait pas de bong au d&#233;marrage, tout au plus une lumi&#232;re qui s'allumait et qui s'eteignait................







			
				Jean-Eric a dit:
			
		

> on voit quelque peu le bureau mais pas assez pour pouvoir intervenir sur quoique ce soit



Y-a rien &#224; faire, n'importe comment qu'on tourne le probl&#232;me c'est une histoire de r&#233;to-&#233;clairage. Soit mort, soit au minimum. 

Enfin, c'est toujours bon &#224; savoir que de temps en temps, il faut &#233;brancher son Mac.


----------



## nicogala (15 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps &#231;a ne co&#251;te rien d'essayer la deuxi&#232;me technique pour zapper la NVRAM


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Janvier 2007)

Oui... c'est vrait.... &#231;a perm&#233;trais au moins de remettre les r&#233;glages de luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran &#224; 0 et donc, r&#233;activer le r&#233;tro &#233;clairage s'il l'a &#233;t&#233; par une manipulation malencontreuse.


----------



## papomay (16 Janvier 2007)

Il y a moins de deux semaines , mon imac g4 a eut éxactement le même problème. Je l'ai emmené chez un SAV certifié apple, ou le réparateur a changé la carte vidéo de l'ordinateur. Maintenant l'ordinateur marche très bien, après avoir versé environ 100 euros.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Janvier 2007)

papomay a dit:


> Il y a moins de deux semaines , mon imac g4 a eut éxactement le même problème. Je l'ai emmené chez un SAV certifié apple, ou le réparateur a changé la carte vidéo de l'ordinateur. Maintenant l'ordinateur marche très bien, après avoir versé environ 100 euros.


Tu es s&#251;r que l'on y voyait vraiment rien sur ton &#233;cran, m&#234;me en y projetant une lumi&#232;re assez forte ?


----------



## papomay (16 Janvier 2007)

Comme l'auteur du topic, l'écran était noir , mais une fois près d'une source lumineuse, je distinguais difficilement le bureau.


----------

